# Does Anybody Have Any Experience With These Water Kits?



## 4tanks (Feb 8, 2011)

Just curious if these are reliable


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mayby as a general indicator but I wouldn't spend my money on it. Your best to buy a reliable liquid test kit.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Agreed.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

i have one for ammo only. it works but i wouldt buy it again. you still need a liquid kit for accuracy.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think you also have to replace them every couple months too and at 5-10$ each it could add up whereas you gould spend 30$ on a general test kit.


----------



## 4tanks (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, I use an API master test kit and it works fine for me. A friend of mine bought the other and I was just curious, thought it would be pretty cool to see parameters at a glance, I won't waste my money.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I bought one when I first got back into keeping fish, worked great for like a month then it stopped. So I got an API master kit and solved that problem, and I get to play scientist for a few minutes every time I test my water


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

the digital ones work "at a glance." i think they're called pin point meters. but you should expect to pay out the ass for them. my ammo gauge was $8 and needs to be replaced every 4-6 weeks. API test kit lasts how long? you do the math.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

PhantastickFish said:


> the digital ones work "at a glance." i think they're called pin point meters. but you should expect to pay out the ass for them. my ammo gauge was $8 and needs to be replaced every 4-6 weeks. API test kit lasts how long? you do the math.


curious if there are digital ammonia or nitrite testers aswell???


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I have one that just checks ammonia made by Seachem... lasts for 1yr. It works great for me, but I also have test strips incase I see the ammo levels going up.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

waste of money ,it shower correct ph first 2 days , then it went off 
get api master test kit thats the best


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

c_granger21 said:


> the digital ones work "at a glance." i think they're called pin point meters. but you should expect to pay out the ass for them. my ammo gauge was $8 and needs to be replaced every 4-6 weeks. API test kit lasts how long? you do the math.


curious if there are digital ammonia or nitrite testers aswell???
[/quote]

turns out they dont sell ammo or nitrite kits. only nitrate ph and a few other ones.


----------

